# New Syd Mead Gundam kits



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I suppose there aren't that many fans of Gundam around here, but some of you may be interested in Syd Mead's designs for the franchise. 

Bandai recently announced two interesting new kits from the "Turn A Gundam" a´series, one being the eponymous Mobile Suit in 1/144, the other his evil counterpart, the "Turn X", as a mighty 1/100 Master Grade kit.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Great collection of kit-bashing supplies there!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Those are pretty cool! I always did like Syd Mead's aesthetic. Always seemed just a little more realistic than most.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

New official pic of the Turn-X


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

It's great...but it's still a Gundam.  For some reason I just can't get interested in them, they all look the same to me...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I know, it's like those constitution class ships, ain't it...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

electric indigo said:


> I know, it's like those constitution class ships, ain't it...


:lol: OOoh right in the warp engines!


----------

